# 품안이라



## idialegre

In the following song text

몰랐죠 얼마나 사랑했는지
함께 곁에 있을땐 그대가 나의 눈을 가려서
그땐 몰랐죠 얼마나 행복했는지
그댄 숨어도 내 비좁은 품안이라
이별이 가르쳐서야 알죠

I don't understand the construction  품안이라. I figure 내 비좁은 품안이라 means, more or less, "my tight embrace," but I would be grateful if someone could explain it to me more precisely. (I know that 품 is "bosom," but I have no idea what the rest, i.e. - 안이라 is.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rance

Here 품 means a protection/shelter, as in providing peaceful mind than financially, the speaker could offer to his lover.
그댄 숨어도 비좁은 품안이라  implies that when she sought someone to stand for herself or looked for rest, he could not be much of help.


----------



## idialegre

Rance, thanks for your help. I understand 품, but I still don't understand the function of the syllables 안이라. Can you provide some enlightenment? (Or is it a misspelling of 아니라???)


----------



## Rance

안 is inside.
So 비좁은 품 안 implies inside the small shelter/protection.

-이라 here is a short form of -이라고 and here it means cause of the following clause.

So what the last two lines are implying is:
Speaker could not provide her enough shelter/peace/protection
And that was the cause of breaking up which he laments for realizing it too late.


----------



## vientito

should it be 이라서 if you are talking about the cause?


----------



## Rance

-이라 can also be short form of -이라서, but that would mean 비좁은 품안 is reason for realizing upon parting, not reason for parting.
This is probably not the case.

Anyhow after thinking more, I may have to take back what I said about -이라고.
It probably is more along the line of its other use for quoting some information for this case.
So crude direct translation would be,"I only realized that I had 비좁은 품 for her to rest when 이별 told me".

I tweaked the sentence a little for easier view.

다섯시라고 시계가 울려서야 알았다. (I only realized when clock rang indicating five o'clock.)
다섯시라서 시계가 울려서야 알았다. (I only realized when clock rang because it was five o'clock.)

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## idialegre

Rance, 정말 고맙습니다! 아주 잘 설명해줬어요!


----------

